# linux-firefox error



## dybnu (Aug 11, 2009)

when using linux-firefox,I can't use any input method.For I'm using locale zh_CN.UTF-8,it said that:

```
Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
```
and then,I found that the "glibc-common-2.9-3.i386.rpm" used by linux_base-f10 do not contain anything about locales. 

How can I fix it?


----------

